# Fall Exchange Signup



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up

#1 THe mods & admin are not responsible if someone does not receive a gift you must be willing to take this risk when signing up there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.

#2 You must have at least 500 posts & be an active member (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#3 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#4 the deadline for signing up will be July 19th all names will be paired & pm'd out by July 25th

#5 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before September 10th to assure delivery by September 23rd which is the first day of Fall

#6 I am asking that people spend around $10 you may spend more if you so choose homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name address, pets name & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)

Ive also put up a Fall wishlist thread if you guys can please fill it out.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Signed up...thanks again for organizing!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive got you added Stacia. Ive put up a wishlist thread also if you can please fill it out..


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

That's the hard part isn't it? I have a hard time saying "i want this or that" but I will try to come up with some things from my wish list...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I just put things that I actually use they are just ideas to throw out there..I sometimes even ask for people to put down what food they feed that way if someone wants to send food or treat coupons out along with their gifts. IMO that doesnt cost anything & is a great extra gift who doesnt like ot save money.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

can i put bianca and candy in


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

amandagalway said:


> can i put bianca and candy in


not a problem Ill add you..


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

macy & jordan would love to participate!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

rachellauren said:


> macy & jordan would love to participate!


Ive added you also just sent you a pm


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay! another secret exchange  
please enter in Minnie and Tootsie


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm in. Not sure how many dogs, yet...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I PM you for Cali YAY!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Add Max and Pedro too!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive added everyone & have sent out pm's asking for addresses...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AJ and I are in as well!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

add Max and Daizy too


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive added everyone just waiting on a few addresses....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter too?  sorry im late. had a long day! will PM you addie


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> dexter too?  sorry im late. had a long day! will PM you addie


adding Dexter now...just replied to your pm.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Elmo would like to participate! He says he will make sure the parcel arrives on time this time!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

forgot to say - we can ship to any luck pup in the u.k!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

elmopuppy said:


> Elmo would like to participate! He says he will make sure the parcel arrives on time this time!


Ive added Elmo


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

when is the cutoff for signups?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think she said the 19th??


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

The 19th is the cutoff. This doesnt seem to a very popular exchange though, I think alot of people are waiting for the christmas one...


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Well, I'm excited about it! 

Maybe too close together for some? Dunno, but it'll give those a chance to participate that didn't before. When do you tell us who our person is? Not till after the 19th?? Ahhh, come on, you can tell me now if ya wanna....


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

appleblossom said:


> The 19th is the cutoff. This doesnt seem to a very popular exchange though, I think alot of people are waiting for the christmas one...


Still undecided. :ngreet2:
Not looking too good for me right now, I wasn't even able to give my mom the full amount of rent I pay.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay... I signed up. I had fun with the Easter Exchange so I'm signing up again.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

im undecided as of yet as i would love to join in on the fun but will be moving in a week or 2 so will have no internet for a few weeks ,i could check chi people at a friends house but wont be able to come on as often .
if the sign up date gets changed can someone send me a message ?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im waiting on the christmas exchange, sorry guys x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> im waiting on the christmas exchange, sorry guys x


I think alot of people are waiting on the christmas exchange...I was just looking at the calander & it will be here before you know it lol signups will proboly be late September/October Im not sure yet....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> The 19th is the cutoff. This doesnt seem to a very popular exchange though, I think alot of people are waiting for the christmas one...


I'm afraid I am going to have to wait for Christmas after all. With the new puppy coming,
money is tighter right now. I would rather wait for Christmas and get to do Gift Exchanges
for all three


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How many people are signed up now?


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> im undecided as of yet as i would love to join in on the fun but will be moving in a week or 2 so will have no internet for a few weeks ,i could check chi people at a friends house but wont be able to come on as often .
> if the sign up date gets changed can someone send me a message ?


Sure, I'll message you if it changes  Good luck with the move!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I'm afraid I am going to have to wait for Christmas after all. With the new puppy coming,
> money is tighter right now. I would rather wait for Christmas and get to do Gift Exchanges
> for all three


not a problem Therese..The Christmas exchange will be here before you know it..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

flippedstars said:


> How many people are signed up now?


13 people including me...19 chis


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I'm so excited...do I have to wait to send it out or can I send it out whenever I want? I'll be probably be ready way before the cut off and sitting on it would be pure torture for me! Also, when you send your stuff out, you do "reveal" yourself, right?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MisStingerRN said:


> I'm so excited...do I have to wait to send it out or can I send it out whenever I want? I'll be probably be ready way before the cut off and sitting on it would be pure torture for me! Also, when you send your stuff out, you do "reveal" yourself, right?


lol most people wait till closer to the send out date but if you really wanna send out I cant stop you lol. 

Yes you reveal yourself people usually enclose a card or something saying who the gift was from..


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> lol most people wait till closer to the send out date but if you really wanna send out I cant stop you lol.
> 
> Yes you reveal yourself people usually enclose a card or something saying who the gift was from..


Well, we'll see how long I can hold out


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> I'm so excited...do I have to wait to send it out or can I send it out whenever I want? I'll be probably be ready way before the cut off and sitting on it would be pure torture for me! Also, when you send your stuff out, you do "reveal" yourself, right?


Ditto! this sounds so fun


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MisStingerRN said:


> Well, we'll see how long I can hold out


lol so there is no need to worry about you sending your gift out by the deadline then..


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> lol so there is no need to worry about you sending your gift out by the deadline then..


Uhh...no.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Just to be financially safe, I think I'll stay out of this one Brandi :ngreet2:
It'll be great to be an observer and see all the gifts the chis and mommies get.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Just to be financially safe, I think I'll stay out of this one Brandi :ngreet2:
> It'll be great to be an observer and see all the gifts the chis and mommies get.


ok Crystal I understand...I havent been entering all of my chis in the exchanges these days..I proboly will for christmas though but we will see...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up.....I think that everyone who is joining has signed up already but just wanted to bump it just incase someone missed it..


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

bump.....


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

well seems no one else is interested in joining this time around so Im closing the signups...Im off to match people up so be on the lookout for a pm from me!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

how exciting =)


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Have fun everyone!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Aw, can't wait til the next one, I think I'll have enough posts by then!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

CindeRae said:


> Aw, can't wait til the next one, I think I'll have enough posts by then!


Same for me!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Eeeek! I'm excited too!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

count Lola in


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

cant wait to see who Minnie and Tootsie got for their secret exchange! then we can start shopping


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I might join in the fun next time.......


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

still working on the matches I should be done by this afternoon & will start pm'ing so expect to hear from me today or tomorrow at the latest..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

just finished sending out pm's. hope everyone has fun shopping


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

when was the deadline again apple robot?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> when was the deadline again apple robot?


on or before September 10th


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Apple robot??? shaking my head lmao!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

The name apple robot was given to me by pigeonsheep during the secret santa exchange I wasnt moving fast enough getting names pm'd out to people so some were rushing me along; This is what pidge had to say about the situation..


apple is busy she'll be giving out people's ss when she has time ^_^ shes not a robot hehehehe 

*throws fluffy bone at voodew*!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha i remember that!!! hahaha  yes this time u went fast! lol ~ did u get ur batteries sooped up? teehee :albino:


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh nooo!! I was looking forward to join this one, but I am too late now... I thought the sign up is till the 19th!!! 

Well I'll wait till the X-mas one then


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> The name apple robot was given to me by pigeonsheep during the secret santa exchange I wasnt moving fast enough getting names pm'd out to people so some were rushing me along; This is what pidge had to say about the situation..
> 
> 
> apple is busy she'll be giving out people's ss when she has time ^_^ shes not a robot hehehehe
> ...


Thanks for the back story..cute!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay... I got mine. Let the shopping begin.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

wooo hooo! I love my exchange people and chis...fun fun! I've already got a couple of things!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MisStingerRN said:


> Thanks for the back story..cute!


lol your welcome


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Shoot! I'm not going to be making this one. Do you think there will be a winter exchange? That would be so much fun with all the little coats and sweaters to be purchased.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

skwerlylove said:


> Shoot! I'm not going to be making this one. Do you think there will be a winter exchange? That would be so much fun with all the little coats and sweaters to be purchased.


The next exchange will be for Christmas...


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

YIPEE!!!! I made it to 500 post on the last day to sign up so I can join in on the fun! Actually this post is # 501 !!!!!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> YIPEE!!!! I made it to 500 post on the last day to sign up so I can join in on the fun! Actually this post is # 501 !!!!!!


:coolwink: Good job!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MakNLFi said:


> YIPEE!!!! I made it to 500 post on the last day to sign up so I can join in on the fun! Actually this post is # 501 !!!!!!


I had actually closed the signups early since no one else seemed interested...I can switch a few things around so you can join though since you did make the first deadline...I replied to your pm..


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!!! I look forward to seeing who my secret exchange person is!!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yay, you got in!! The more the marrier!


----------

